# horse help...



## mayugie (Jun 4, 2012)

ok i have been looking for a horse suit, i cant seem to find one for sale or someone who makes them. does anyone know where i can get one? i see tons of pics of them but everytime i try to find someone who makes them or just sells them i come to a dead end. thanks


----------



## Teal (Jun 5, 2012)

Beastcub makes them. She also makes horse quadsuits.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/beastcub/


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 5, 2012)

Beetlecat has also made one


----------



## mayugie (Jun 5, 2012)

ok thanks ill check them out


----------

